# Received a PR but filing a divorce is on its way



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi all,

My wife has applied for a PR an year ago and nominated me as a dependent.
Within this one year things have went very wrong and we can came to stage where we want to get separated.

Just recently she has been granted a PR and is asked to travel Australia before October. Now the dilemma starts.

Earlier she was ok for me to take the PR as a dependent but lately she has changed her opinion as things took ugly run in our relationship. Now she is not interested in me taking it and instead she wants to take away my name from the application and inform the immigration the same.

I want the PR and reapplying for it is going to take lot of time and luck.

What is action points now ? How I can follow all the correct ways and get it and not be at her mercy.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Complicated. Either you file a divorce and file a new visa application on your own ,...or i dont know the second option sorry


----------



## workawesome (Aug 20, 2012)

If you match the criteria of of PR, you can apply by yourself - just like your spouse does. If you don't reach 60 points and doesn't meet other requirements, then there is no way out.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

If your wife received the PR and if you were included in the application as her partner, then your partner visa is exclusive to her PR visa which means you already have a PR visa but if the grant has not yet been received than she can exclude you i guess.


So, as you already said that visa has been granted this means you have a PR.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

GMR9 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife has applied for a PR an year ago and nominated me as a dependent.
> Within this one year things have went very wrong and we can came to stage where we want to get separated.
> ...


I am sorry, but can you check you status in VEVO?


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> If your wife received the PR and if you were included in the application as her partner, then your partner visa is exclusive to her PR visa which means you already have a PR visa but if the grant has not yet been received than she can exclude you i guess.
> 
> 
> So, as you already said that visa has been granted this means you have a PR.


Yes PR is granted for both but it will be only valid after we travel to Australia and get it validated. 

Until then its still not complete.

What is VEVO ?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)

Visa Entitlement Verification Online

I think you should buy a ticket and validate your visa before she can do evil things


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

But how can i get it done before the primary applicant gets it validated ?

Is it possible ? If yes what all documents should i carry along with me ?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

GMR9 said:


> But how can i get it done before the primary applicant gets it validated ?
> 
> Is it possible ? If yes what all documents should i carry along with me ?


Did you check VEVO are there any conditions on your visa?


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

GMR9 said:


> But how can i get it done before the primary applicant gets it validated ?
> 
> Is it possible ? If yes what all documents should i carry along with me ?


its usually not necessary for all applicants to travel together - unless your grant specifically says so. 
You most likely already have a visa . Go to Australia !


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

Things started getting to spoiled after the medicals are done. So I didn't try to collect any related information. Now I heard from her that PR is granted. 
All the documentation and related stuff are with her, so I don't have TRN number.

Unfortunately I do not have the reference number details with me to check in VEVO.


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

srivasu said:


> its usually not necessary for all applicants to travel together - unless your grant specifically says so.
> You most likely already have a visa . Go to Australia !


I agree that together travel might depend on the conditions mentioned in the application. 

But if there is no condition then what all documents should I need to take along with me to get the PR validated ?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

GMR9 said:


> I agree that together travel might depend on the conditions mentioned in the application.
> 
> But if there is no condition then what all documents should I need to take along with me to get the PR validated ?


Just the grant letter..

By the way I think it is unfair now that divorce proceedings are going to start..

I am really sorry


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

findraj said:


> Just the grant letter..
> 
> By the way I think it is unfair now that divorce proceedings are going to start..
> 
> I am really sorry


How can I get the grant letter ? She has it in her mail and not interested to share any details with me and i do not have TRN number details with me either.

I do not want to sound or look desperate before her.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

GMR9 said:


> How can I get the grant letter ? She has it in her mail and not interested to share any details with me and i do not have TRN number details with me either.
> 
> I do not want to sound or look desperate before her.


Well, if you are not going to stay with her anymore as you are getting divorced. Why do you want to take a favor from her dude .... ?

Don't go now, i would suggest file a fresh application and go ... for your self respect and self esteem...this would show that you are an opportunist.


----------



## workawesome (Aug 20, 2012)

Noobrex, 

awesome said, why you want to take her favour? where you don't want to depend on her? 



> Don't go now, i would suggest file a fresh application and go ... for your self respect and self esteem...this would show that you are an opportunist.


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes, I agree opting for the PR will only degrade my self respect and self esteem for myself.
But I have also played a part in getting that PR right.

I have been to medicals, Been to the POC certificate. Its not my name was just added to the application and i got it.

PR is not an easy thing to get these days when the rules are so tightened. I am in a dilemma
Whether I should be practical and take it or be emotional and avoid it.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

GMR9 said:


> Yes, I agree opting for the PR will only degrade my self respect and self esteem for myself.
> But I have also played a part in getting that PR right.
> 
> I have been to medicals, Been to the POC certificate. Its not my name was just added to the application and i got it.
> ...


Its just takes few hours to get "medicals and POC" for my friend not sure if it takes ages.

Also, it is being opportunist....loosing all self respect


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi, 

I guess in this situation you haven't done much except providing your Medical & PCC which is a part of the process as you were dependent. I am assuming your wife provided all the documents and paid the fee?? If this is the case then she is right to inform DIAC about divorce. I don't want to sound rude as I understand your situation a bit but you shouldn't be using her when you both are not interested in living together. Yeah, you may sit down & discuss your situation, If she is kind enough then you can ask for TRN or Visa copy otherwise apply on your own.

Good Luck!!!

Girl Aussie 



GMR9 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife has applied for a PR an year ago and nominated me as a dependent.
> Within this one year things have went very wrong and we can came to stage where we want to get separated.
> ...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi GMR9,
Don't take any decision in haste, this is for both of you. First understand the consequences of taking an extreme step for both of you at this stage of life. 
Try to have some patch up. If it works, its better.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

GMR9 said:


> Things started getting to spoiled after the medicals are done. So I didn't try to collect any related information. Now I heard from her that PR is granted.
> All the documentation and related stuff are with her, so I don't have TRN number.
> 
> Unfortunately I do not have the reference number details with me to check in VEVO.


VEVO can be checked by your passport number , or TRN or grant number plus your date of birth. 

You dont have to know the TRN or Grant number to use VEVO.

I am sure you know your passpoit number and your DOB. Mate, just check it and find out.

In addition, secondary applicant can entry AU before primary applicant for sure. Just buy a ticket to vaildate you PR tommorrow.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

If her PR is granted, as the secondary applicant, your PR is also granted at the same time. I am pretty sure your wife cannot remove you from the application when the application is finalized.

If your wife PR is granted, you are definetely safe.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> If her PR is granted, as the secondary applicant, your PR is also granted at the same time. I am pretty sure your wife cannot remove you from the application when the application is finalized.
> 
> If your wife PR is granted, you are definetely safe.


Technically this is not true and legally she is obliged to let DIAC know of any major changes such as a relationship ending or a divorce up until the point that the visas are validated. I think your only option at this point is to apply on your own merits.


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

cctt123 said:


> VEVO can be checked by your passport number , or TRN or grant number plus your date of birth.
> 
> You dont have to know the TRN or Grant number to use VEVO.
> 
> ...


i tried to look in VEVEO but it asks for TRN number too along with passport details.
Could you share the direct link where i can just enter passport number and look for application details or the grant letter.


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I guess in this situation you haven't done much except providing your Medical & PCC which is a part of the process as you were dependent. I am assuming your wife provided all the documents and paid the fee?? If this is the case then she is right to inform DIAC about divorce. I don't want to sound rude as I understand your situation a bit but you shouldn't be using her when you both are not interested in living together. Yeah, you may sit down & discuss your situation, If she is kind enough then you can ask for TRN or Visa copy otherwise apply on your own.
> 
> ...


Yes I agree that i didn't receive it based on my merits as i was dependent ( I am equally eligible if I apply separately). PR initiation was started when things were good between us and emotional support for things were there. 
one shouldn't under value the emotional support when compared with materialistic support (like paying fee and etc.... )

I am not asking or claiming any right of being a dependent nor i want to miss use the benefits. I am trying to understand what is my status in it.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

@GMR9: 

you need TRN number to check your visa status....

GA


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

GMR9 said:


> Yes I agree that i didn't receive it based on my merits as i was dependent ( I am equally eligible if I apply separately). PR initiation was started when things were good between us and emotional support for things were there.
> one shouldn't under value the emotional support when compared with materialistic support (like paying fee and etc.... )
> 
> I am not asking or claiming any right of being a dependent nor i want to miss use the benefits. I am trying to understand what is my status in it.


\


I have a question for everyone on his situation , since his wife already has a grant and he already has a visa, will he not face issues when he reapply? Emotional things apart, will he not have to justify to DIAC that why he did not validate his last PR?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

yeah I know what you mean....well if your wife got her PR then surely you also got it. It's just a matter of validating it which you can as all you need is ticket to Australia, no need to know visa number or hold visa grant letter. You can do this if you feel comfortable, you have no restriction to travel with the Primary Applicant. However, best is to make situation workable between you & your spouse and travel together. Give each other sometime and see how things goes once you both are in Australia-it's just an advice, you do what you think is best for you!!

Best,

Girl Aussie 



GMR9 said:


> Yes I agree that i didn't receive it based on my merits as i was dependent ( I am equally eligible if I apply separately). PR initiation was started when things were good between us and emotional support for things were there.
> one shouldn't under value the emotional support when compared with materialistic support (like paying fee and etc.... )
> 
> I am not asking or claiming any right of being a dependent nor i want to miss use the benefits. I am trying to understand what is my status in it.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

I guess he wont face any issues, all he has to provide Divorce Letter or Separation Legal docs and he is good to proceed with his new application. Circumstances change all the time and Australian authorities are kind enough to consider all.

Best, 

Girl Aussie 





v_yadav said:


> \
> 
> 
> I have a question for everyone on his situation , since his wife already has a grant and he already has a visa, will he not face issues when he reapply? Emotional things apart, will he not have to justify to DIAC that why he did not validate his last PR?


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> \
> 
> 
> I have a question for everyone on his situation , since his wife already has a grant and he already has a visa, will he not face issues when he reapply? Emotional things apart, will he not have to justify to DIAC that why he did not validate his last PR?


GMR has to wait until October (or whatever date is the last date to enter Australia in that visa grant letter) so that his visa lapses...before he reapplies for a fresh PR.

Personally, I think GMR should just reapply instead of being at the mercy of someone. I can understand where you are coming from since I am almost in the same situation as yours. If she has done all the work (applying, submitting docs, payment, working hard for IELTS marks) and she does not want you to share her PR with you, I think it is only fair that you let it go and reapply. If you are so confident that you qualify for a separate application, then just go for it. Save your respect !


and Oh....you can reuse your previous PCC again when you apply for a fresh PR on you own. You might need to do medicals again...but that's no biggy..


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

You must talk to her regarding this matter, what she wants and what steps she has already taken..

Even war can be avoided with proper communication, yours is a small thing compared to it


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

cctt123 said:


> If her PR is granted, as the secondary applicant, your PR is also granted at the same time. I am pretty sure your wife cannot remove you from the application when the application is finalized.
> 
> If your wife PR is granted, you are definetely safe.


I agree with this.....my husband is my dependant, the PR will be linked to his passport ....once you have it, it's granted whether your wife likes it or not....the next step is getting to Oz 4years later citizenship
Good luck


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

GMR9 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife has applied for a PR an year ago and nominated me as a dependent.
> Within this one year things have went very wrong and we can came to stage where we want to get separated.
> ...


Ps

If you are unsure just ring the DIAC, I don't think it's that easy her just saying she doesn't want you to have it....you already have it my friend, as soon as she got PR....so did you...when you get the confirmation email from the DIAC it shows your name ,passport number etc as the secondary applicant....then will give a date for you to travel to Australia to activate it....
Get planning


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

GMR9 said:


> But how can i get it done before the primary applicant gets it validated ?
> 
> Is it possible ? If yes what all documents should i carry along with me ?


Your passport...that's it 
Everything about your PR is linked via computer to your passport number, so as long as your on the same passport, you present it to immigration at the airport, and it's stamped, simple as that


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

I think GMR9 should validate his visa whatsoever the relation turn around! Emotional things should keep away in this matter. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## anavattva (Jun 16, 2013)

I dont approve of people giving moral advise esp. on a sensitive topic such as divorce. If it were a women asking this question I am pretty sure someone may surely have suggested that PR is her right and that she should get it. I think it make sense if you just book a cheap one way ticket to Australia . If the immigration officer doesnt let you through, you know that there is some issue with your visa. If he/she does allow you through, travel here. Stay for short while and travel back.


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

Judy&Rob said:


> Ps
> 
> If you are unsure just ring the DIAC, I don't think it's that easy her just saying she doesn't want you to have it....you already have it my friend, as soon as she got PR....so did you...when you get the confirmation email from the DIAC it shows your name ,passport number etc as the secondary applicant....then will give a date for you to travel to Australia to activate it....
> Get planning


If I ring DIAC asking for information. They would definitely ask me for my grant number or TRN number which I do not possess with me currently.

So how do i find out TRN or Grant Number with my passport number.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

GMR9 said:


> If I ring DIAC asking for information. They would definitely ask me for my grant number or TRN number which I do not possess with me currently.
> 
> So how do i find out TRN or Grant Number with my passport number.


If things are not clear to you , please take advice from a Migration agent (MARA registered agent) from your area!


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Your grant number etc is on the email your wife has....which you have said she won't share with you ....therefore if you ring the DIAC and prepose the scenario....and see what information they give back....
They will be able to tell you right away, they are very helpful , you won't necessarily have to provide any TRN numbers etc


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

GMR9 said:


> If I ring DIAC asking for information. They would definitely ask me for my grant number or TRN number which I do not possess with me currently.
> 
> So how do i find out TRN or Grant Number with my passport number.


You have nothing to loose but a telephone call....


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

When I walk into airport with a ticket booked to australia wouldn't the immigration department in here will ask me for some documents or a visa stamp in my passport or a grant letter ?

Since australia is not stamping any visa's on passport and instead they have the information feeded in the systems. How will i be able to pass thru indian airports ?

Can some one share there experiences related to this plz


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

Judy&Rob said:


> Your grant number etc is on the email your wife has....which you have said she won't share with you ....therefore if you ring the DIAC and prepose the scenario....and see what information they give back....
> They will be able to tell you right away, they are very helpful , you won't necessarily have to provide any TRN numbers etc


I have heard from others that when ever there is a change in the relationship status before the validation and also sometimes later. One has to update DIAC about it.

Since our relationship hit rocks, she want to update DIAC to remove the name... not sure how it works now before the validation. How DIAC see and understand my scenario.

So if I call up them and explain the scenario will this not be used against me ?


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

You don't necessarily have to use your name, you are just enquiring....I have rang the DIAC before when I was having a problem with my employer, I was on a 457 visa, and asked them if I could move employers and how I went about it, I didn't give my name throughout the conversation..they just provided the info I needed....
Or you could just go ahead and validate your visa by visiting Australia


----------



## mandeeps (Apr 5, 2013)

GMR9 said:


> I have heard from others that when ever there is a change in the relationship status before the validation and also sometimes later. One has to update DIAC about it.
> 
> Since our relationship hit rocks, she want to update DIAC to remove the name... not sure how it works now before the validation. How DIAC see and understand my scenario.
> 
> So if I call up them and explain the scenario will this not be used against me ?


One solution is consult some MARA agent. They will definitely have a solution.

Also u can mail anonymously to DIAC, they will give u solution or tell about the results. Take action accordingly. Do not take a decision in emotion.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

GMR9 said:


> When I walk into airport with a ticket booked to australia wouldn't the immigration department in here will ask me for some documents or a visa stamp in my passport or a grant letter ?
> 
> Since australia is not stamping any visa's on passport and instead they have the information feeded in the systems. How will i be able to pass thru indian airports ?
> 
> Can some one share there experiences related to this plz


All relevant info is connected to your passport.
When you are on the plane to come to Australia you will be given and immigration leaflet to fill in, on it it says are you are permanent resident, etc etc.... Then you hand it to immigration where they scan your passport ,where it will show you have rights to live work in Australia permanently...


----------



## umcharles (Jul 4, 2013)

I think it is not possible.First entry you have to go along with primary applicant.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

umcharles said:


> I think it is not possible.First entry you have to go along with primary applicant.


Where does it say that ?


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

umcharles said:


> I think it is not possible.First entry you have to go along with primary applicant.


I have just re read my visa grant it doesn't indicate anywhere that you have to travel together, or that the main applicant has to travel first, the only relevant thing is to update the DIAC if you change your passport so they can re link the PR to a new passport number/name


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

judy is right about no requirements about primary and secondary applicants traveling together.

but if ur wife has informed DIAC about your separation BEFORE visa was granted, i don't think u have a PR yet, my friend.

and GMR ur absolutely right about indian authorities asking for papers when u begin your journey to australia..as u said, aussies can check the grant info related to ur passport, but indian authorities at airport wont have access to that info, therefore u need to show a grant letter/ visa at indian airport.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

GMR9 said:


> If I ring DIAC asking for information. They would definitely ask me for my grant number or TRN number which I do not possess with me currently.
> 
> So how do i find out TRN or Grant Number with my passport number.


Have you tried to register on here.....


http://www.immi.gov.au/e_visa/vevo/using.htm

Maybe worth a try, you may only have to put your name, DOb, passport number....worth a try, again you have nothing to loose


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Not sure if this may help


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/evo/app?actionType=firstPartyQuery


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

You may be able to send this enquiry firm, ask what your TRN number .....

http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/evo/


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Grant Number
What is required?
Enter your visa grant number of your current visa.
This is the unique number assigned to your current visa. Enter the 13 digit visa grant number of your most recent visa.
Your visa grant number would have been included in any correspondence you would have received from the department regarding the approval and grant of a visa. This may be the visa you were issued with when you first entered Australia as a temporary or permanent resident (migrant), or it may be any subsequent visas including a Resident Return visa. The visa may still be valid, or it may be expired.
If you cannot locate your approval letter, the visa grant number can also be obtained by contacting the department on 131 881 from within Australia or an Australian Visa Office overseas.
See: Immigration Offices Outside Australia


If you ring the above number, it says they will give you the visa grant number, this was copied from one of those links I sent .....
I'm sure there is some way from the info provided you can get what you need
Good luck )


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

GMR9 said:


> When I walk into airport with a ticket booked to australia wouldn't the immigration department in here will ask me for some documents or a visa stamp in my passport or a grant letter ?
> 
> Since australia is not stamping any visa's on passport and instead they have the information feeded in the systems. How will i be able to pass thru indian airports ?
> 
> Can some one share there experiences related to this plz


The Indian authorities can check online themselves whether you have rights to travel....on the VEVO link I sent


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> judy is right about no requirements about primary and secondary applicants traveling together.
> 
> but if ur wife has informed DIAC about your separation BEFORE visa was granted, i don't think u have a PR yet, my friend.
> 
> and GMR ur absolutely right about indian authorities asking for papers when u begin your journey to australia..as u said, aussies can check the grant info related to ur passport, but indian authorities at airport wont have access to that info, therefore u need to show a grant letter/ visa at indian airport.


No information is given to DIAC yet about the separation. She is yet to decide on taking my name off from it. 

Indian authorities, Wouldn't be able to look out for information by scanning the passport ? 
Documents are mandatory ?

Since its been said that PR is linked to my passport number, is it possible to get it verified somewhere in India ?


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

Judy&Rob said:


> If you ring the above number, it says they will give you the visa grant number, this was copied from one of those links I sent .....
> I'm sure there is some way from the info provided you can get what you need
> Good luck )


Really appreciate your help. 

I would try finding out the information by calling the offices in India and see if they can provide me some details to me.

Thank you.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

The Indian authorities can look online themselves, there must be other Indian ppl on here that can verify this !!! 
Have you explored the links I have provided??? 
I sent one where it says you can obtain your grant number, once you have your grant number, you can register on the VEVO link.....
If no info on separation has been provided to the DIAC before your PR was granted, you have PR...


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Your welcome.

I think if you just ring the number, ask for grant reference number because you want to register : VEVO ....you will get what you need....


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

India

Contacts Visa Information and Lodgement Panel Physicians
Contacts

The Australian Visa Office in India has a Service Delivery Partner (SDP) arrangement with VFS Global to receive visa applications at the Australian Visa Application Centre (AVAC). For details on how to lodge your visa application
See: Visa Information and Lodgement

Street Address
1/50G Shantipath 
Chanakyapuri 
New Delhi 110021
India
Postal Address
Australian High Commission – Immigration and Visas
1/50G Shantipath
Chanakyapuri
New Delhi 110021
India

For information on mailing or couriering applications
See: Visa Information and Lodgement
Telephone
91 22 6786 6006 (AVAC – VFS Global – For visa enquiries prior to lodging your application)
91 11 4122 1000 (Visa Office – For all other enquiries)
Fax
91 11 2688 7536 (Visa Office)
Email Contact
[email protected] (AVAC – VFS Global )
[email protected] (Visa queries Visa Office)
Website
www.vfs-au-in.com (AVAC – VFS Global)
www.india.embassy.gov.au (Visa Office)
Client Contact
See: Australian High Commission – Contact Us
Public Holidays
Our office will be closed on public holidays. Dates of closure are available.
See: About the Australian High Commission in India > Public holidays


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

Judy&Rob said:


> The Indian authorities can look online themselves, there must be other Indian ppl on here that can verify this !!!
> Have you explored the links I have provided???
> I sent one where it says you can obtain your grant number, once you have your grant number, you can register on the VEVO link.....
> If no info on separation has been provided to the DIAC before your PR was granted, you have PR...


Yes I have explored and it says this 

"""
Airlines and passenger ships are required to provide details of all passengers and crew to Australia’s immigration and customs authorities ahead of their arrival in Australia using the Advance Passenger Processing (APP) system. APP is a pre-arrival reporting system used by international airlines and cruise liners to verify a traveller’s authority to travel to and enter Australia, and to provide Australia’s border agencies with advance notice of people travelling to Australia. """

So as per above I guess i do not need any document as such. 



Yes, If someone who has already traveled could share there experience would really clear off some of my doubts.


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

Judy&Rob said:


> Your welcome.
> 
> I think if you just ring the number, ask for grant reference number because you want to register : VEVO ....you will get what you need....


Yes I will call them on Monday and check for the grant number. Hope they provide it to me easily :fingerscrossed:

In the mean time i would like to hear from someone who has already been through the process.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Yes....Put yourself out of your misery....ask your Angels to guide you to a positive result...
Let us know how you get on


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

Judy&Rob said:


> The Indian authorities can look online themselves, there must be other Indian ppl on here that can verify this !!!
> Have you explored the links I have provided???
> I sent one where it says you can obtain your grant number, once you have your grant number, you can register on the VEVO link.....
> If no info on separation has been provided to the DIAC before your PR was granted, you have PR...



I am Indian, and im telling you they don't. i have experience with this. and even though i had a current visa in Australia, they wouldn't let me pass coz i didnt have documents.


if u print out vevo and take with u, that should do, GMR


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

reality and truth is, Visa is granted, it really doesnt matter if you live together or separate


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

GMR9 said:


> I have heard from others that when ever there is a change in the relationship status before the validation and also sometimes later. One has to update DIAC about it.
> 
> Since our relationship hit rocks, she want to update DIAC to remove the name... not sure how it works now before the validation. How DIAC see and understand my scenario.
> 
> So if I call up them and explain the scenario will this not be used against me ?


You are correct in that DIAC needs to be informed of all changes to your circumstances prior to the visa being validated. Ultimately, your spouse would be right to inform DIAC that the relationship has broken down because it can affect her as well if they subsequently find out that she withheld information from them. 
If you had already validated the visa, then things would have been different and you would still have been entitled to the visa.

Have a look here for all instances where immigration needs to be informed of a change to your circumstances before validation of the visa if the application was made offshore. Divorce is clearly stated: http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/visa-enquiries/change.htm

I feel for you but he best thing to do under the circumstances would be apply for your own visa.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi GMR9, 

I agree with _Maz25_. Also note that according to Form 1022: 



> Section 104 of the Migration Act 1958 (the Act) *requires you to inform the Department of Immigration and Citizenship* (the department) *of any changes in your circumstances* that affect any answer to a question in your application form.
> 
> You do not have to notify the department of any changes in your circumstances that occurred:
> after you were granted your visa (if you applied for your visa in Australia); or
> *after you have been immigration cleared* (if you applied for your visa outside Australia)


I would also recommend against sneakily trying to validate before she can cancel it. That said, you should talk to your (future ex-)wife. In my opinion is really not the most important issue here. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

umcharles said:


> I think it is not possible.First entry you have to go along with primary applicant.


Actually, as long as there is no specific requirement to the contrary in the grant letter, there is nothing wrong with secondary applicant validating before primary applicant.



kittydoll said:


> judy is right about no requirements about primary and secondary applicants traveling together.
> 
> but if ur wife has informed DIAC about your separation BEFORE visa was granted, i don't think u have a PR yet, my friend.
> 
> and GMR ur absolutely right about indian authorities asking for papers when u begin your journey to australia..as u said, aussies can check the grant info related to ur passport, but indian authorities at airport wont have access to that info, therefore u need to show a grant letter/ visa at indian airport.


I disagree with an assumption in this thread. GMR9's partner can only notify DIAC about change of circumstances. It is upto DIAC to act on that information. Put in other words - the decision to withdraw the visa grant to GMR does not rest with his spouse but with DIAC.

Secondly - the change in thier circumstances is yet to be formalised. They are yet to be seperated or divorced. At least one of the is considering it. I do not see DIAC acting on ' intention' to divorce which is not formalised, because as humans, we can change our minds - who knows - months later they may decide against separation or divorce.

If I were GMR9, I would worry little about self respect and esteem. If talking to my spouse would not result in anything positive, I would do all in my power to get a copy of grant letter and validate my visa. In my opinion, the one way GMR is going to lose PR is not because it has been withdrawn by DIAC at the request of his wife, but because he will fail to enter Australia by his enter by date in October. His spouse probably has ticket already and poor GMR will be left out in the cold. Remember, thats only me - we all see this differently.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi GMR9,
> 
> I agree with _Maz25_. Also note that according to Form 1022:
> 
> ...


While I agree with you and Maz25 on the principle of notifying DIAC, I only differ in that I believe they are not separated or divorced yet - so technically speaking, circumstances have not changed. They may intend to, but if DIAC were to request evidence, what would be offered.

If my memory serves me well, when filling form 1022 - Notification of change of circumstances, adult persons who were part of your application and are affected by the change must sign to attest to the changed circumstance. What if GMR9, simply wont sign and there is no legal document to show they have separated or divorced?

Its never easy to deal rationally in such an emotive issue. When those who were lovers, hate each other - they do so with as much passion and intensity as they loved. So, it does not come as a surprise that GMR's spouse does not want him in Aus, though they conceived and began the process together. Much like saying you do not want the father to your newborn baby to play any part in the baby's life, and yet he was there by your side all through pregnancy.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

I am really glad to have posted my query in this forum. 

You guys are amazingly helpful and good-hearted.


----------



## OrangeSkyFall (Jun 21, 2013)

One can see clearly how badly you want this, having read all your entries here, but your approach of trying to get your visa validated before she informed DIAC of the separation seems to me a betrayal of trust (it is like you are stabbing her in the back) if she already made it clear to you she did not want you to be part of her PR grant. Emotion aside, still she is the main applicant and she has the right to request the withdrawal of your name from her PR before the visa validation at the immigration entry in Australia. 

Why would you not be honest with her and tell her that you want this badly? (practically speaking and no emotion involved). Why would you go around trying to conceal this fact practically or impractically speaking? regarding low self-esteem and stuff? when ultimately you know you want it the easy way?






GMR9 said:


> I am really glad to have posted my query in this forum.
> 
> You guys are amazingly helpful and good-hearted.


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

OrangeSkyFall said:


> One can see clearly how badly you want this, having read all your entries here, but your approach of trying to get your visa validated before she informed DIAC of the separation seems to me a betrayal of trust (it is like you are stabbing her in the back) if she already made it clear to you she did not want you to be part of her PR grant. Emotion aside, still she is the main applicant and she has the right to request the withdrawal of your name from her PR before the visa validation at the immigration entry in Australia.
> 
> Why would you not be honest with her and tell her that you want this badly? (practically speaking and no emotion involved). Why would you go around trying to conceal this fact practically or impractically speaking? regarding low self-esteem and stuff? when ultimately you know you want it the easy way?


My appreciation was for the help and knowledge everyone shared for me in understanding what is my state and when the worst comes I want to be aware of the possible outcomes. 

It was not a sign that i am trying to show I am thankful to everyone for helping me to get some way out with benefits.

Easy way huh !! hhmm... I wouldn't want to explain myself on that since I know the facts of it.


----------



## OrangeSkyFall (Jun 21, 2013)

Well, you do not need to explain anything because you already said it all here. I am here not to advise or throw you under the bus but state the fact I see from what you have said. 



GMR9 said:


> Yes, I agree opting for the PR will only degrade my self respect and self esteem for myself.
> But I have also played a part in getting that PR right.
> 
> I have been to medicals, Been to the POC certificate. Its not my name was just added to the application and i got it.
> ...






GMR9 said:


> My appreciation was for the help and knowledge everyone shared for me in understanding what is my state and when the worst comes I want to be aware of the possible outcomes.
> 
> It was not a sign that i am trying to show I am thankful to everyone for helping me to get some way out with benefits.
> 
> Easy way huh !! hhmm... I wouldn't want to explain myself on that since I know the facts of it.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

GMR9 said:


> I am really glad to have posted my query in this forum.
> 
> You guys are amazingly helpful and good-hearted.


I hope you get a successful outcome 
Get your ticket booked for Aussie


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for all your inputs and suggestions.

I have decided to file a new application all by myself.


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

GMR9 said:


> Thanks for all your inputs and suggestions.
> 
> I have decided to file a new application all by myself.


A good move, trust me! U dont want to live in Ur spouse's favour


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Did you ever ring the DIAC n speak with them personally for their opinion??? just wondered...


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

Start your assessment, so that you will have it befor october.. and then you reapply.

also I would suggest to check with DIAC first, that whether you are eligible to apply again or "Since you already have PR" - explain them your situation and check whether they agree to keep your current PR valid if you visit beofer Oct.- even if she notify diac. 

As per me once visa is issued: you are not bound to live together - as you already have proved to DiAC that you guys were married, so I dont think that you are backstabbing or using your wife. Its simple... you planned it together and now you guys have different destinations. 

Be practical not emotional. 

For others: We dont know about both of them - neither him or his wife, so noone can pass a judgement. we are not here to pass a judgement on who is at fault or who is backstabbing - purpose of this forum is related to immigration only.. it should not deviate.

What if one of the two would have deceased? instead of getting a divorce ? the how you would have judeged. 

I am writing in general and not targeting anyone. I too can have openion like others.


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

Judy&Rob said:


> Did you ever ring the DIAC n speak with them personally for their opinion??? just wondered...


Yes I did ring them up to know about my TRN number. but didnt consult them about the PR thing.

Since she has communicated it that she doesn't want to share it with me I chose to leave it there. I am not sure how DIAC might act once I update them and ask for there suggestion. I do not want to do anything which might jeopardize her chances before she gets it validated. So I backed off.


----------



## GMR9 (Jul 19, 2013)

Surfer127 said:


> Start your assessment, so that you will have it befor october.. and then you reapply.
> 
> also I would suggest to check with DIAC first, that whether you are eligible to apply again or "Since you already have PR" - explain them your situation and check whether they agree to keep your current PR valid if you visit beofer Oct.- even if she notify diac.


No I am not eligible to apply for EOI before the expiry date, I checked with few of the experts but no directly with DIAC. I might mail them in a day or two.

Planning to start with ACS shortly, by the time ACS is done I guess expiry date will be passing off too.



> For others: We dont know about both of them - neither him or his wife, so noone can pass a judgement. we are not here to pass a judgement on who is at fault or who is backstabbing - purpose of this forum is related to immigration only.. it should not deviate.


Appreciate it.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Just a suggestion....speak with the DIAC and tell them exactly your situation....get info from experts....so called frn the horses mouth....instead of here....You hold PR....get advice frm the right ppl....instead of wondering!!!


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Dont worry enjoy, this is luck in being dependant,, you can divorce or separate next day nobody can take you your PR. 

Just enjoy, life change is normal,, your wife lost she put you in , you now have it and she must go with that,, now find new partner marry and give her your PR and same wish to her,,, it dont work to take you out of PR,,,,this is not game, you been granted so is forewer. Is her fault, she should think 2x who put as her dependant. 

Dont worry, enjoy and you can travel 1st if you like, is ok.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Not sure if I am too late just read first n last page but if u guys r not yet divorced why don't give it one more try n start new life in Australia thing might get better 

I know this is ur personal life n this forum is about expats but I can't help writing this.

Wish n prays for u guys.


----------

